# CAD S/P Ami w/PCI



## JOgielo

Can a cardiology expert help me w/icd 9 coding for Coronary Artery Disease Status Post Acute Myocardial Infarction w/PCI?  Thanks.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

*icd 9 codes*

414.01
V45.82
410.90

I would use these.


----------



## KeriH423

I agree with Ms. Theresa as long as the MI is less than 8 weeks old. If documentation supports MI occured more than 8 weeks prior to your current service, dx code 412 would replace the 410.90.


----------



## sbicknell

I would code

414.01

410.91 if initial episode of care OR 410.92 if subseq episode within 8 weeks OR 412 if subseq care after 8 weeks 

V45.82

But it would seem the physician should have documentation of what kind of MI so that you don't have to code xxx.9x


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

Just wanted to add. The reasoning for choosing 410.90 is when a myocardial infarction is described as acute (or duration of eight weeks or less) it is classified to 410, Acute myocardial infarction. In this it was said to be Acute with no mention of espisode of care.


----------

